
Planning for Failure - You Get the Reputation You Deserve - thisduck
http://www.planningforfailure.com/post/316432282/you-get-the-reputation-you-deserve
======
hga
"[ This company which I left was ] willing to negotiate on quality."

(In this case with its customers.)

Agreed, it's a BIG mistake, outside of harsh genuine deadline situations (e.g.
"We've got to get these 5 million pieces of paper scanned and 500,000 OCRed by
X date for the court case." (A real situation that I solved the latter part
of).)

